

Vote for funding on Blockchain support for open source platform DemocracyOS - santisiri
https://www.newschallenge.org/challenge/elections/entries/blockchain-support-for-open-source-platform-democracyos

======
santisiri
Willing to hear your ideas about this. We are aware there are many aiming to
do the same.

